# 02A TRANS INTO MK2, tranny mount question



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

I am putting a 02a ctn from a 4 cyl into my 85 golf mk2. Besides the upgrade from 90mm to 100mm. Will I need to change my transmission mount to a 02a specific or can I use the 020 style? Allready have the starter flywheeel and clutch to go with the 02a. Have a hydro setup for it as well and the pedal assembly.
Thanks.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You'll need the 02A rear mount.


----------



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Is it a direct replacement? Meaning, will it bolt up to my subframe ok, or will I need to start fabbing. For reference, it is a 1.6 turbo diesel. Don't know if that makes a difference or not.


_Modified by jims85golfdiesel at 5:27 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im not sure if the deisel makes a difference or not, but i just swapped an o2a into my mk3, and used the o2a trans mount braket. i know the mk2 and the mk3 subframes are BASICALLY the same, so id say go with that one. as for the front motor mount, not sure how this compares to your mk2 bracket, but i modified my o2o bracket to work. like so (theres the real nut behind that nut, the big nut you see on the bottom pic is just a spacer)


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

you need the trans mount bracket, not the trans mount! all the motor mounts even the front can be used, well front depending on what style mount you have. but best bet is using a g60 front bracket as well!


----------



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

Does the bracket swap over to the mk2 frame as a bolt on, or does it need to be modified?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jims85golfdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jims85golfdiesel* »_Does the bracket swap over to the mk2 frame as a bolt on, or does it need to be modified?

the trans bracket? if so nothing has to be done all mk2, corrado and mk3 use the same style trans mount in the subframe.


----------



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

So the trans bracket from a 020 will be the same as a trans bracket from a 02a? 
If so, that will make life much easier. If the brackets are the same I would guess there will only be minor differences in the mount itself.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jims85golfdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jims85golfdiesel* »_So the trans bracket from a 020 will be the same as a trans bracket from a 02a? 
If so, that will make life much easier. If the brackets are the same I would guess there will only be minor differences in the mount itself.

No, the transmission bracket for the 020 and the 02A are different. You will need the 02A transmission bracket for the 02A transmission. 
However, you can use either the 020 or 02A Corrado G60 front motor mount bracket but I would recommend using the one from the G60.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

now when you guys say trans. bracket are you talking about the aluminum peice that attaches to the drivers side of the diff. or the long arm thing that comes off of passat 16valves? ive got the passat mount but my trans didnt come with the alum. peice on the side of the diff. and im wondering if i need it?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The arm that comes off the trans above the 5th gear cover is not as important as the bracket off the rear diff above the drivers side axle cup...which is required.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

im sorry i meant the trans mount itself! yes the bracket has to be changed(the aluminum part)


----------



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

Don't need to beat a dead horse, just want to make sure I get this right. Never done the swap before.
Here is a picture of my 02A. There is a bracket sticking off the trans.
Underneath it will go the mount. The mount will secure to a bracket that is attached to the sub frame. I do not care if it is all 02A or 020. I just want it to fit with the least amount of hassle. I am swapping the whole motor for a fresh one, so the engine compartment will be empty. If I read the post correctly, the bracket in the photo, over the diff, is the one I need to be concerned with correct?










_Modified by jims85golfdiesel at 11:06 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

thats it!


----------



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

Thanks!
Pictures are my friend







. 
Excellent! So thats the one I need for the swap. 
I can leave the mount 020 and be good. Correct?(hope so, I have a brand new one sitting on the shelf.)
Whats the benny of the g60 front mount? 
Since this is the hybrid section. When this is finished it will be a MF code 1.6TD bottom end with a 1.9TD AAZ head on it pushing power out through a TDI transmision









_Modified by jims85golfdiesel at 11:49 PM 7-24-2008_


_Modified by jims85golfdiesel at 11:52 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jims85golfdiesel)*

The G60 mount is made of solid rubber instead of packed with hydraulic goo, so it is stiffer.


----------



## jims85golfdiesel (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (apavlov)*

Think I'll stay stock then. This is a diesel. If I go to hard on the mounts my fillings may shake loose


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PtownVdub)*

now when you guys say trans. bracket are you talking about the aluminum peice that attaches to the drivers side of the diff. or the long arm thing that comes off of passat 16valves? ive got the passat mount but my trans didnt come with the alum. peice on the side of the diff. and im wondering if i need it?


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smugfree3)*

sorry, delete the above post, my bad.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

not to thread jack but why after I installed my 02a does the motor/trans lean to the driver side


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nwvwgli* »_not to thread jack but why after I installed my 02a does the motor/trans lean to the driver side

curious about this also...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
curious about this also...

Only did it when you went to an o2a? My 020 sits to the drivers side.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
Only did it when you went to an o2a? 

yup
i tossed a spacer in there and it worked out ok though


----------

